

Smartphone Rises Fast From Gadget to Necessity - nswanberg
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/06/10/technology/10phone.html

======
healthylivingal
The spread of those social assumptions may signal a technological crossover
that echoes the proliferation of e-mail itself more than a decade ago.

